# Phillip gaan kyk hier



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Phillip en al die ander wat belangstel. Hulle het uiteindelik die Aigil ge-launch.

http://www.elitearchery.com/prod_aigil.htm


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

All right now what, Elite has a fast solo cam bow aimed at the mathews market. Does one still go for the 2007 Synergy or do you wait for the 2008 Aigil. I think that the pricing is similar so it must just come down to how each feels. Will the Aigil be a better bow to learn with.

Thanks 
Bushcat


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Doing some reading on the US forum and apparently Elite is upgrading the Synergy to be faster and smoother for 2008, it is also to come standard with Neely strings. The elite fans on that forum recon that it will be released within the next 2 weeks. 

Cheers 
Bushcat


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

What is nice about this is that Elite fans now have a choice. Both cam systems has pros and cons. Now you can choose.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Bushcat,

It all boils down to which cam system you prefer. They will feel very different regarding wall, draw, and valley.
Shoot both cam types before you decide.
It's nice to have choice.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Okay, we have a single cam bow, with average ata, average mass weight, average brace height and above average (claimed) speed. Elite has been known to raise the claimed speed on their bows a tad in the past, and whether this one will meet expectations remains to be seen. 

What I will say is that it has what looks like a much better handle design than "the opposition". 

That is all good and well, but why is it called AIGIL??? Is it that aigily? Personally, I think it is actually aesthetically pleasing! :-D


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice looking bow. Those Elites look like they've "borrowed" the best bits from a number of manufacturers. The boss was the chief designer for Bowtech a few years ago. There were also a number of lawsuits going around between them but I think it's all sorted out now.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Aigil is a name that stems from Norse folk lore. Aigil was a legendary archer who was orderd by a king to shoot an apple off the kings sons head, The legend states that Aigil prepared 2 arrows, with the first arrow he was sucesfull and shot the apple. When asked by the king what the second arrow was for, Aigil said that if he had killed the boy then he would have killed the king with his second arrow. The king appreciated his honesty and skill and Aigil was honoured as a legendary archer.

Keep well 
Bushcat


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Not a good name... if the archer even _thought _that he could miss!!!


----------

